# 2011 IBO rule changes



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anybody seen the new changes? YMR 15-17 is now shooting red stake 40 yards max and YMR 13-14 is shooting orange stake 30 yards max.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

What did it used to be? I'm Canadian


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

IMO, stupid. YMR 13-14 was already putting out impressive scores with the 35 yard max


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Colors changed? otherwise i dont see much of a difference.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

The change is the average length of the shot from between between 34-42 yds to 24-32 yrds. pretty sweet imo.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

great....


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

I :thumbs_dothink it sucks


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

definitley sucks. i loved shooting farther distances. i shoot out to 55 at one of my local clubs.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I like shooting long range, I shoot field archery at one of the clubs i shoot at out to 90 yards but i'm not going about the IBO making it easier. The change wasn't necessary but their not going to change it.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> definitley sucks. i loved shooting farther distances. i shoot out to 55 at one of my local clubs.


man, i started a thread on it, and i was all wrong, but ya, i agree with u. i would have rather had them extend it personally.


----------

